# Ceramic bulb holder wiring



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been wiring a ceramic heat bulb holder up and have noticed that the heat resistant wire is three core but there is no where for the earth to go on the ceramic bulb holder.

I have secured the earth cable in the plug but have had to leave it hanging loose at the bulb holder end as there is nothing to secure it to, is this correct?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just clip it off at both ends.


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh how silly am I!? I didn't even consider that :bash:

I knew there would be a simply remedy which I just wasn't seeing, thank you :2thumb:


----------

